# The perfect Audax bike?



## burntoutbanger (8 Jan 2018)

So I've done a few long rides (although not as long as some on here no doubt), several centuries and a 200km ride. My current bike of choice for these is a Raleigh Maverick Tour which is a Reynolds steel frame and fork, 30-39-50 triple chainset with a 32-12 eight speed cassette. It's shod with Marathon Original in a 32 width and sports cantilever brakes and full mudguards. Can I just say that while I love this bike I hate the cantilever brakes and am considering a mini v-brake conversion (which I believe has the same pull ratio). The bike is also perhaps a little heavy at around 13.5kg.

With this in mind and more for fun than anything serious, what do you serious Audaxers look for in a long distance bike? 

For clarification I'm talking about distances of 200km+ and bearing in mind I'm in the South West a super low gear is a must.

To start I'd like to lose the cantilever brakes (but I understand they must be replaced with some kind of braking system). I also find on long rides I don't really need the 50 tooth big ring and would be perfectly happy with something like a 30-42 or 34-46 double.

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jan 2018)

Your post just reminded me that I got this email yesterday. Ticks the audax box, ticks the non-cantilever brakes box. Thing is it's not steel....
https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBPXH...272059557&mc_cid=1aadc2cb08&mc_eid=ed9aaf7abe


----------



## burntoutbanger (8 Jan 2018)

Lovely bike and Titanium is a great frame material if I can believe the hype.

Although I like my bike's steel frame I'm not hung up on frame material as I think a good fit will make any frame material comfortable.

What I don't like about that bike is the 34-50 chainset. Maybe I just can't sustain enough power in my legs for 10 hours plus but I can't help thinking a 50 tooth big ring is too big for Audax?

I've been looking at this https://www.specialized.com/ni/en/mens-diverge-e5/p/129184?color=239514-129184

Edited, sorry for the wrong model.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (8 Jan 2018)

I agree on the gearing needed in the South West. I am new to the Audax scene and I’m very glad I opted for a triple 50/39/30 on an 11-32 cassette. It’s not fashionable, but what is in Audax? I have done a couple of lumpy 200 Audax events and down your way the Dartmoor Devil and Ghost. I am also managing an old kneee injury so I’m much happier keeping my spin light and fast rather than grinding my cartilage to paste.

My bike is a Spa Cycles Elan although I started out Audax on my Surly Disc Trucker. Heavy! I’ve seen just about every type of bike so far on these rides, so keep an open mind. If you are comfy, you’ll be happy.


----------



## burntoutbanger (8 Jan 2018)

Agreed on comfy = happy. Not looking for a new bike per say but not not looking if you know what I mean. Just need to swap out those cantis on my current steed.


----------



## DCLane (8 Jan 2018)

Audax bikes do vary a bit, although most are steel/titanium and triples are common. Diverge's are popular, but I'm not sure they're the best option for audaxes. Weight is important there and the Diverge is still a little heavy. A carbon fork is also sensible to remove road buzz that hits the hands after about 300k.

Mine's a home-built aluminium Ridgeback Platinum however with upgraded groupset and bars, which has been fine for both LEL and PBP plus lots of 300km+ rides. This was it set up in 'full trim' for LEL last year:


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jan 2018)

burntoutbanger said:


> Lovely bike and Titanium is a great frame material if I can believe the hype.
> 
> Although I like my bike's steel frame I'm not hung up on frame material as I think a good fit will make any frame material comfortable.
> 
> ...


It does come with a 11 - 32 cassette, though, so there's plenty of gears below. I've never ever climbed onto a titanium bike but if it's as smooth as the hype, you may have a more relaxed ride, which might keep your legs fresher. The 50 x 11 combination would then be a kind of downhill novelty gear.....
You might even be able to get them to put a GXP Rival chainring on - 46/36 - for only a minor price increase....


----------



## burntoutbanger (8 Jan 2018)

What gearing do you use @DCLane?


----------



## DCLane (8 Jan 2018)

burntoutbanger said:


> What gearing do you use @DCLane?



I run an Ultegra 52/36 crank with 11-28 rear. I_ do_ struggle a bit on the really steep stuff after about 500km but can keep going. However, living in a hilly area might help there. A lighter set of wheels, with GP4000S tyres also helps as I'm not lugging an extra 1-2kg up every slope.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jan 2018)

burntoutbanger said:


> Agreed on comfy = happy. Not looking for a new bike per say but not not looking if you know what I mean. Just need to swap out those cantis on my current steed.


Ok, I'll come clean: I want something like that for my ownsome. I just need to wait until the fairly imminent sale of the family home....


----------



## burntoutbanger (8 Jan 2018)

Do you find yourself using the big ring much @Heltor Chasca?


----------



## burntoutbanger (8 Jan 2018)

DCLane said:


> I run an Ultegra 52/36 crank with 11-28 rear. I_ do_ struggle a bit on the really steep stuff after about 500km but can keep going. However, living in a hilly area might help there. A lighter set of wheels, with GP4000S tyres also helps as I'm not lugging an extra 1-2kg up every slope.



That's a big 'little gear', impressive!


----------



## DCLane (8 Jan 2018)

burntoutbanger said:


> That's a big 'little gear', impressive!



Thanks - I rode PBP on a DuraAce 54/39 crank with 11-28 cassette because it_ looked_ flat. But then anything 1200km long would look flat on a single screen. I regretted my decision a couple of times but it mostly worked.

The crankset snapped on a 400km ride last year so I swapped it for a 52/36 setup.


----------



## mjr (9 Jan 2018)

On brakes, I'd replace the cantilever ones with mini Vs. I think they'd mount on the same posts.


----------



## mjr (9 Jan 2018)

I'd also consider lower-drag tyres and check the luggage was aero... But although I ride distances equivalent to the shorter ones, I don't "get" audax, so I might be missing something.


----------



## Cycleops (9 Jan 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Your post just reminded me that I got this email yesterday. Ticks the audax box, ticks the non-cantilever brakes box. *Thing is it's not steel...*.


----------



## Siclo (9 Jan 2018)

I'm more of a comedy audaxer than serious. I use a Ti bike,  this one, it's geared 50/34 with a 32 sprocket at the rear, which will get me up most things in the peaks and lakes, although having lived the other side of the Tamar to you I understand why you might like lower, that said I haven't found a road I can't walk up yet. I do do a lot of riding on the big ring, but then again I do a lot of riding on the Cheshire plain.

It's still not the lightest machine once I've got all my kit on it but if I was truly worried about weight I'd not be carting several kilo's of stale beer and a stuffed toy around. The Ti is *much *more forgiving than the alu bike it replaced, you see everything on audaxes, from full on TT machines to beautiful old Pashleys, for me the only real must have are mudguards, hours on end with a soggy arris is no fun, but opinions vary and that's a tin of wriggly things.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Jan 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Your post just reminded me that I got this email yesterday. Ticks the audax box, ticks the non-cantilever brakes box. Thing is it's not steel....
> https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBPXH...272059557&mc_cid=1aadc2cb08&mc_eid=ed9aaf7abe


Wow!
Bargain....


----------



## Heltor Chasca (9 Jan 2018)

burntoutbanger said:


> Do you find yourself using the big ring much @Heltor Chasca?



Yes. I’m not the strongest rider by any shot of the imagination and the fitter I get, the more I use it. Typical amateur that starts out too strong on the big ring and by the end of the ride I’m on the 39. I’m learning I keep telling myself.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Jan 2018)

Not an Audaxer here either, but I did build an Audax/Winter/Night-ride bike and went Custom 853 from Rourke. I was looking for almost the ultimate do-it all road bike for long rides and local faster club runs. 
Going this route allowed me to have a frame that fits my particular shape (could never get standard frames quite right for long distances), allowed DT shifters, 3 bottle cages, odd brazings for racks, cables and other paraphernalia, equiped with hub-dynamo lighting, 28mm tyres and guards. I opted for 853 forks which are stiff making the bike feel nice and lively when stripped-back but not too bad either over 200 plus miles. Carbon is cheaper but you can't add braize-ons.

Gearing is currently 48/38/28 with an 11-27T 9 speed rear which when the chain wears-out will be replaced with a 32 or 34T rear. There are some ferocious steep hills around Folkestone and Dover...and I'm not getting any younger!

All in all I'm chuffed with the result. It's not super light due to componantry/lighting, Brooks saddle etc. But it's a fast lively ride that will take medium loading such as a large fully stuffed saddle-bag and bar-bag really well (hostel/CC touring, lightweight camping). Fully loaded with Rack and Panniers works, but is nowhere near as happy and stableas a proper tourer would be.

It's unique, idiosyncratic and does exactly what I wanted!


----------



## burntoutbanger (9 Jan 2018)

Thanks everyone maybe I'll stick with a triple. Definitely need to change the brakes over to mini v.


----------



## maxap (9 Jan 2018)

I rode long distance (100-600km) on a fairly cheap Felt alu bike. Only upgrade was a triple chainset and better wheels. Early last year I bought a "gravel" bike in a sale, - out of curiosity really. Probably a bit like the Diverge E5 you mention above in terms of geometry and also with room for 40mm tires. I rode London-Edinburgh-London last year on this new bike and it was great. 30mm tires give a lot of comfort. The gearing is SRAM Rival 1x11 with a 10-42 cassette. I swapped out the 44 tooth chainring for a 36 or 38 (can't remember) to give me a really low granny gear with an acceptable top gear (just under 100 gear inches, which tops out for me around 45-50km per hour). Never missed my triple. In fact having no front derailleur is very nice on the longer rides. Gears up or down on the rear cassette and thats it. And of course it takes a rear rack and mudguards too. Its my most comfortable bike now and gets the most use. Maybe gravel/adventure bikes would work out for you too, who knows?


----------



## burntoutbanger (9 Jan 2018)

maxap said:


> I rode long distance (100-600km) on a fairly cheap Felt alu bike. Only upgrade was a triple chainset and better wheels. Early last year I bought a "gravel" bike in a sale, - out of curiosity really. Probably a bit like the Diverge E5 you mention above in terms of geometry and also with room for 40mm tires. I rode London-Edinburgh-London last year on this new bike and it was great. 30mm tires give a lot of comfort. The gearing is SRAM Rival 1x11 with a 10-42 cassette. I swapped out the 44 tooth chainring for a 36 or 38 (can't remember) to give me a really low granny gear with an acceptable top gear (just under 100 gear inches, which tops out for me around 45-50km per hour). Never missed my triple. In fact having no front derailleur is very nice on the longer rides. Gears up or down on the rear cassette and thats it. And of course it takes a rear rack and mudguards too. Its my most comfortable bike now and gets the most use. Maybe gravel/adventure bikes would work out for you too, who knows?



Nice to hear you've not missed the top gears. Got to admit the Diverge does have me tempted. There's a couple of Specialised dealers locally, maybe I should see one in the flesh.


----------



## maxap (9 Jan 2018)

A high top speed is not the most important thing for me on a long distance event. Even riding with friends locally the bike is usually OK for keeping up and of course "easily" gets up the climbs. I might get a 40 or 44 chainring though for that extra bit of speed when I am not going to ride for 10 hours plus.


----------



## User169 (10 Jan 2018)

Condor Fratello is my weapon of choice for Audax.

https://www.condorcycles.com/collec...uring-bikes/products/condor-fratello-frameset

You can build is up pretty much any way you want. I'm currently it with SRAM 1x11 which works very well.


----------



## Dirk (12 Jan 2018)

burntoutbanger said:


> Thanks everyone maybe I'll stick with a triple. Definitely need to change the brakes over to mini v.


I did a conversion on my Ridgeback Voyage. It transformed the bike.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/improving-touring-bike-brakes-cantis-to-mini-v-conversion.205631/


----------



## burntoutbanger (12 Jan 2018)

Thanks @Dirk. I flipped the stem this week to bring the handle bars up and a little closer, been out on it for a two hour ride and definitely more comfortable.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Jan 2018)

I have a triple on my Audax bike but find the front shifter has its problems time and time again. Probably go to a 48 / 26 front chain ring next bike. Then a rear cassette up to 34. Riding the Alpine roads on my ?Brompton was enlightening as to what you can get up on relatively high gear inches. On Audax you're average speed will be hampered by your climbing speed not your top end speed.


----------



## Ian H (12 Jan 2018)

Another SW resident here. I run a couple of Ti Audax/touring bikes. One has 48/38/26 with a 13-26 cassette. The other is either 63 or 67" fixed. Both get me up most hills (I seldom use the granny ring). 

Both are bespoke frames with fittings refined over the years. Both have done long distances.


----------



## burntoutbanger (12 Jan 2018)

Looking at chainrings and cranksets and think when things next need changing my summer road bike may be going from a 50-34 to a 46-34. My current winter bike, the Raleigh Maverick which is on a 50-39-30 I'd like to drop to a 42-30 or even a 38-28.

Definitely not using the higher gears enough on my current set ups.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Jan 2018)

burntoutbanger said:


> Looking at chainrings and cranksets and think when things next need changing my summer road bike may be going from a 50-34 to a 46-34. My current winter bike, the Raleigh Maverick which is on a 50-39-30 I'd like to drop to a 42-30 or even a 38-28.
> 
> Definitely not using the higher gears enough on my current set ups.


Why 46/34 when you could go 46/26 or 28 or 30 for more bottom end?


----------



## Ajax Bay (15 Jan 2018)

burntoutbanger said:


> maybe I'll stick with a triple.





maxap said:


> Never missed my triple. In fact having no front derailleur is very nice on the longer rides. Gears up or down on the rear cassette and thats it.


On the 1x11 with a 10-42 cassette, don't you find the percentage change between gears rather greater than with a triple and (say) a 12-27? 7% plays 16% (average).


Fab Foodie said:


> Why 46/34 when you could go 46/26 or 28 or 30


Most FDs are not very happy with a 20t difference in chainrings, perhaps.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jan 2018)

burntoutbanger said:


> I flipped the stem this week to bring the handle bars up and a little closer, been out on it for a two hour ride and definitely more comfortable.


I am pretty inflexible and tended to suffer from lower back pain on long, hilly rides. For years I had a medium length stem on my Cannondale CAAD5, flipped for the same reasons that you did it. 

Then a couple of years ago I was on holiday in Scotland and borrowed my cousin's bike. It is also a CAAD5, the same size as mine, but it has an unflipped longer stem and about 1 cm less spacers under it. I thought that I would struggle with the longer, lower position but in fact I much preferred it. I have now replicated the position on my bike and found it a big improvement.

I think the reason is that my body proportions are a bit odd. I am 6' 1" tall but don't have particularly long legs (32" IL). (There are plenty of men 3 inches shorter than me with legs that long.) I make up the height with a long torso. 

My former short, upright position was putting unwanted curvature on my lower back. Now I am stretched out I am more comfortable. It just goes to show how individual correct bike fit is.


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Jan 2018)

I'm looking to do my first this year, and plan to use the Boardman CX. Hopefully that's OK.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Jan 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> I'm looking to do my first this year, and plan to use the Boardman CX. Hopefully that's OK.



Any bike will do to get going. Once you've done a ride you will know if the bike suits you for Audax. You see all sorts of bikes on Audax. There's not one solution, but many.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Jan 2018)

Ajax Bay said:


> On the 1x11 with a 10-42 cassette, don't you find the percentage change between gears rather greater than with a triple and (say) a 12-27? 7% plays 16% (average).
> 
> Most FDs are not very happy with a 20t difference in chainrings, perhaps.


Road triples 52/42/30...


----------



## Heltor Chasca (15 Jan 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Road triples 52/42/30...



Or West Country stylee 50/39/30 (My 105 set up)

@burntoutbanger I noticed I used my big ring a lot on this weekend’s 211km Audax with 2300m climbing. And I’m no powerhouse.


----------



## Ajax Bay (15 Jan 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Road triples 52/42/30...


Differences between rings are 10 and 12t.


----------



## maxap (15 Jan 2018)

Ajax Bay said:


> On the 1x11 with a 10-42 cassette, don't you find the percentage change between gears rather greater than with a triple and (say) a 12-27? 7% plays 16% (average).
> 
> .



The differences between the gears on a 10-42 doesn't really bother me. Very occasionally when riding with a fast group finding a comfortable gear can be a bit difficult but, to me, this is a minor problem. On climbs its always fine. I think you get used to it as well. If my 1X bike was a bit lighter I wouldn't ride my other (lighter) bike at all.
If you know someone with a 1X bike, have a go. Difficult to know if its for you or not.
However, as this is about Audax riding, there is not contest for me. Loosing the front derailleur means no shifting with the left hand. On longer rides this is a big plus for me. Less to go wrong as well


----------



## Ajax Bay (15 Jan 2018)

maxap said:


> this is about Audax riding,


Thanks for the reply. I must admit I did not use my large chainring (of three) after Great Easton.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Jan 2018)

Ajax Bay said:


> Differences between rings are 10 and 12t.


Yebbut the mech can cope with a total of 22t difference.
Can it be done in one jump? There used to be 10 speed set-ups on TA chainsets with a large main ring and a tiddly granny gear and a big tooth difference.

In any case, the point is, that if you’re dropping the number if teeth on the big ring, why not decrease the teeth on the granny ring accordingly.


----------



## burntoutbanger (15 Jan 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Yebbut the mech can cope with a total of 22t difference.
> Can it be done in one jump? There used to be 10 speed set-ups on TA chainsets with a large main ring and a tiddly granny gear and a big tooth difference.
> 
> In any case, the point is, that if you’re dropping the number if teeth on the big ring, why not decrease the teeth on the granny ring accordingly.



On a compact double 50-34 I hate the 16 tooth jump from small ring to big ring, as I rarely use the 50 tooth big ring with my two smallest cogs at the back (11 and 13) I figure a 46 big ring would solve both issues.

All that relates to my summer bike which is a little lighter than the winter/audax one, rarely does rides over 100km. 
Current thinking on the winter/audax bike is change the 50 to a 48 and go from a 11 tooth smallest cog to a 12, using the various online gear calculators I was surprised at how much this would lower my top end.


----------



## Ajax Bay (16 Jan 2018)

Ditching the 11t and going for a cassette starting at 12t is a cheap way of matching your gearing requirement better. Cassettes are consumable after all, especially for those of us doing a fair distance over the months. It would be great if more 13t-xx cassettes were produced/marketed, but they aren't - I don't understand why. 50/13 would still give one a gear over 100".


----------



## Banjo (16 Jan 2018)

I have recently switched to a 48 32 chainset from a 50 34.
Its noticeable that I am staying on the big ring more in undulating rides so less front end changing.

My average speed on rides I do often is much the same.

The cassette is 11 32.
I often find myself rolling downhill tucked down at the same speed as others pedalling furiously.


----------



## Aravis (16 Jan 2018)

Ajax Bay said:


> Ditching the 11t and going for a cassette starting at 12t is a cheap way of matching your gearing requirement better. Cassettes are consumable after all, especially for those of us doing a fair distance over the months. It would be even great if more 13t-xx cassettes were produced/marketed, but they aren't - I don't understand why. 50/13 would still give one a gear over 100".


I couldn't agree more. I made exactly this change a couple of years ago, switching the supplied 11-30 for a 12-32. Although the difference seems fairly subtle, with six of the eight cogs being the same, throwing away the superfluous 11-tooth and shifting everything else outwards by one position made a world of difference, with my most-used gears being in the best places.

On the face of it, using something like 42/32/22 with an 11-25 would produce a similar result. That risks heading us towards the fruitless "is 48/16 really the same as 42/14?" argument, and I wouldn't want to do that...


----------



## PpPete (18 Jan 2018)

My Audax bike is still triple (50-38-26 and 12-30) but on my 'second best' I've replaced the outer chain ring with a bash guard, and gone to 44-28 (with an 11-32 cassette) Gives me similar enough range to the triple, and a bit less front changing.


----------



## Ajax Bay (18 Jan 2018)

PpPete said:


> My Audax bike is still triple (50-38-26 and 12-30)


I think this is an excellent combination (especially if you need a really short low gear) but 12-30t (Shimano) cassettes are, I think, not sold (in UK).


----------



## PpPete (19 Jan 2018)

Ajax Bay said:


> I think this is an excellent combination (especially if you need a really short low gear) but 12-30t (Shimano) cassettes are, I think, not sold (in UK).


Indeed - but this is Campag (10s), except for the chainset which is 105.
And yes, I do like (need) a very short lowest gear :-)


----------



## Big T (21 Jan 2018)

I used to love audaxing on my 631 steel Langdale with a 9 speed Tiagra groupset and a 48/38/28 Spa chainset, which replaced the original Tiagra road triple. Unfortunately, I broke the frame a couple of yeas ago and rather than replaced the frame I bought a BTwin 520 with full Sora triple groupset. I mainly do Alfreton audaxes which include lots of Peak District climbs and the Triban copes well with these. In high summer, I tend to use my Sumer bike - a Trek Domane 2.0 with full Tiagra 10 speed and Road triple. Again, I can get up most Peak District hills on this and I'm no lightweight.


----------



## keithb (8 Feb 2018)

To go back to the original issue - Brakes. 
Cantis can be very sensetive to straddle cable set-up, so it may be worth considering having a play with the height/length of the straddle wire. 
Also, pads can be critical. I've found that fitting longer "V" brake cartridge pads (72mm, triple compound clarkes ones from memory) transformed the cantis on my cross bike). I bought some on sale at CRC a while back for about £2 a pair, with an additional set of pad inserts included! 
Be aware that Mini-V's tend to need setting up very close to the rim to be effective. 

Maybe a change in set-up or pad type is all you need, before you start throwing money at a new bike?


----------



## Crackle (8 Feb 2018)

I don't do Audax but I ride an Audax bike which to me is something between an out and out road bike and a tourer. They were once called fast tourers or they were when I was growing up. Gearing is a triple 49/38/26 with a 12-25 cassette, which suits me. I spend most of my time on the 38 riding 60 to 76" gears which gives me an average of 14-16mph. The outer and the inner serve on lumpier or windier rides. Other characteristics are, it's steel, has mudguards and front and rear rack braze ons for light touring. It's pretty much ideal for what I do and how I ride.


----------



## banger (6 Sep 2019)

https://www.theedge-sports.com/cycl...c20/cube-nuroad-pro-fe-grey-black-2019-p24458
What are people thoughts on this as an audax / fast day ride bike used for road riding only (a lot of poor road surfaces around here)_


----------



## Heltor Chasca (6 Sep 2019)

banger said:


> https://www.theedge-sports.com/cycl...c20/cube-nuroad-pro-fe-grey-black-2019-p24458
> What are people thoughts on this as an audax / fast day ride bike used for road riding only (a lot of poor road surfaces around here)_



It ‘looks’ useful. I am a little surprised at the cost for a Cube with Tiagra though. Normally Cube are known for being better value. I bought a Cube MTB with 105 and it was a lot less money than this. Cube are good quality. As a caveat, I am not up to speed with new bike prices in fairness.


----------



## middleagecyclist (6 Sep 2019)

My new 'perfect' audax bike - a Spa Elan Ti. Just 2 days old. Replaces a steel Hewitt Chiltern, Tiagra 50/39/30+11-34 (10sp) and rim brakes currently shod with factory Mavics Aksiums. The new bike has 105 50/34+11-40 (SunRace 11sp), hydraulic discs, hand built Kinlin rims (36r, 32f), Schwalbe Speed G One's and an XT dynohub. The Hewitt is great but i miss discs in the wet and it needs a respray as there is corrosion starting to show. I also prefer a slightly higher bar position since getting it in 2012 which would require new forks. It will become my fair weather bike while the Spa will be my main commuter, touring and audax steed.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Sep 2019)

A good audax bike is one *you* use on an audax with* little or no hassle or pain*.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Sep 2019)

Noticed I posted on gearing back in 2018.

My road bike has been replaced since then due to a broken frame. The gearing on the new bike is 46 / 34 / 24 and 11-32 rear 10 speed. I've gone more the touring end and the low gears have been used on a 30% gradient with fully load panniers no issue. In gently rolling terrain I can keep on top of the gear in either the 46 or 34.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (7 Sep 2019)

middleagecyclist said:


> View attachment 483901
> My new 'perfect' audax bike - a Spa Elan Ti. Just 2 days old. Replaces a steel Hewitt Chiltern, Tiagra 50/39/30+11-34 (10sp) and rim brakes currently shod with factory Mavics Aksiums. The new bike has 105 50/34+11-40 (SunRace 11sp), hydraulic discs, hand built Kinlin rims (36r, 32f), Schwalbe Speed G One's and an XT dynohub. The Hewitt is great but i miss discs in the wet and it needs a respray as there is corrosion starting to show. I also prefer a slightly higher bar position since getting it in 2012 which would require new forks. It will become my fair weather bike while the Spa will be my main commuter, touring and audax steed.



Smart. I am an Elan owner too. I’m interested in your front lamp, what is it, how you’ve mounted it and what fork that is? I have never found the perfect solution as I don’t have a bolt or hole in the front of the carbon fork. Very nice.


----------



## geocycle (7 Sep 2019)

middleagecyclist said:


> View attachment 483901
> My new 'perfect' audax bike - a Spa Elan Ti. Just 2 days old. Replaces a steel Hewitt Chiltern, Tiagra 50/39/30+11-34 (10sp) and rim brakes currently shod with factory Mavics Aksiums. The new bike has 105 50/34+11-40 (SunRace 11sp), hydraulic discs, hand built Kinlin rims (36r, 32f), Schwalbe Speed G One's and an XT dynohub. The Hewitt is great but i miss discs in the wet and it needs a respray as there is corrosion starting to show. I also prefer a slightly higher bar position since getting it in 2012 which would require new forks. It will become my fair weather bike while the Spa will be my main commuter, touring and audax steed.



Lovely bike. If I was looking for a do everything derailleur bike that would be pretty much top of the list.


----------



## mcshroom (7 Sep 2019)

banger said:


> https://www.theedge-sports.com/cycl...c20/cube-nuroad-pro-fe-grey-black-2019-p24458
> What are people thoughts on this as an audax / fast day ride bike used for road riding only (a lot of poor road surfaces around here)_


Looks like a good audax bike specification wise. It's very similar in spec to the Genesis Vapour CX20 I'm currently audaxing on, other than it has the dynamo set up. I would probably get a little annoyed with the front light having to be mounted on the bars (I'd prefer a fork crown mount which opens up the option of a bar bag), but otherwise it's a very suitable bike IMHO.

Having killed my Dawes Horizon a couple months back, this is my audax bike at the moment, when' it's not playing at being a gravel bike. I've lowered the gearing from 46-36 11-28 to 46-34 11-34, and added some mudguards, but otherwise it's pretty much as specced: -


----------



## Nebulous (7 Sep 2019)

I'm still very much learning my trade as an audax rider. Current bike is a steel genesis equilibrium with through axles and hydraulic disc brakes. I've fitted a set of hunt wheels with a dynamo. There are carbon forks, with a very long hole through them which has my front guard and front light bolted through it. I bought a 'budget' version light which had good reviews, but is all plastic construction. It has developed an annoying rattle. I've taped it with insulating tape, but next buy will probably be an all metal one, like the son edelux ii.

I've only realised from reading this that I'm unusual in my gearing. I have a semi-compact 52 / 36. It came initially with an 11-28 rear, but I bought a longer cage mech and swapped it for an 11-32. I never really feel the need for anything lower, though I've never considered it a possibility.


----------



## middleagecyclist (7 Sep 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Smart. I am an Elan owner too. I’m interested in your front lamp, what is it, how you’ve mounted it and what fork that is? I have never found the perfect solution as I don’t have a bolt or hole in the front of the carbon fork. Very nice.



The light is a Busch & Muller IQ X. Changed the hinged mount, which moved, for a standard metal one. Love the light. The forks are carbon/alloy steerer that came on bike from Spa. Do you have the all carbon fork?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (7 Sep 2019)

middleagecyclist said:


> The light is a Busch & Muller IQ X. Changed the hinged mount, which moved, for a standard metal one. Love the light. The forks are carbon/alloy steerer that came on bike from Spa. Do you have the all carbon fork?



Yes. All carbon fork. It is nice but I would have liked a bolt or hole on the front of it. There’s one on the back for mudguards. Your set up is great.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Sep 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Yes. All carbon fork. It is nice but I would have liked a bolt or hole on the front of it. There’s one on the back for mudguards. Your set up is great.



You'll have to have the fork pointing backwards so you can have a light mounted forwards. You know like those bikes sold with special back to front forks.


----------



## lane (7 Sep 2019)

Elan owner here as well with gearing 50/39/30 and 11-34.


----------



## mcshroom (8 Sep 2019)

Nebulous said:


> I'm still very much learning my trade as an audax rider. Current bike is a steel genesis equilibrium with through axles and hydraulic disc brakes. I've fitted a set of hunt wheels with a dynamo. There are carbon forks, with a very long hole through them which has my front guard and front light bolted through it. I bought a 'budget' version light which had good reviews, but is all plastic construction. It has developed an annoying rattle. I've taped it with insulating tape, but next buy will probably be an all metal one, like the son edelux ii.
> 
> I've only realised from reading this that I'm unusual in my gearing. I have a semi-compact 52 / 36. It came initially with an 11-28 rear, but I bought a longer cage mech and swapped it for an 11-32. I never really feel the need for anything lower, though I've never considered it a possibility.



Yours sounds like an excellent bike. If the 36x32 bottom gear is low enough for you, then there's no reason to consider anything lower. I have done audaxes on 34x28 but I felt a little bit overgeared on some hills at the end.

Those of us more, erm, gravitationally challenged and/or living in hilly areas will choose different gears to others who climb better or live somewhere flatter.

Then you get the real nutters riding fixed


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Sep 2019)

Best way to drop the gears without silly money is to run MTN bike gearing.

Up to 10 speed the Shimano road was compatible with 9 speed mtn. So you could pair a 9 speed mtn rear derailleur with a front 10 speed shifter. Then go for the mtn 11-34 cassette etc.

Otherwise go for a 9 speed mtn front crank of 22/32/44 and then fit a 11-25 rear cassette for closer ratio gears and a low of 22/25 for those 25% grades. A gear range of 23.5" to 108" which will see you round most stuff. Slide the 34 on the back and your low gear is 17.5"


----------



## middleagecyclist (1 Oct 2019)

middleagecyclist said:


> View attachment 483901
> 
> My new 'perfect' audax bike - a Spa Elan Ti


Proved its worth on it's first audax outing, the very wet Venetian Nights on 28/09. Comfy geometry, great gearing, 30mm tyres at 70psi, disc brakes - oh yes. Completed without any niggles, very much better braking in the wet and no more pedal hot spots. Very happy.


----------



## mjr (4 Oct 2019)

Oh well if people are going to wibble on about new bikes.... Shouldn't the perfect Audax bike have a little writing desk on it for the form-filling?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (4 Oct 2019)

mjr said:


> Oh well if people are going to wibble on about new bikes.... Shouldn't the perfect Audax bike have a little writing desk on it for the form-filling?




Rixen Kaul beat you to it https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/accesso...-map-holder-12-x-25-cm-with-klickfix-bracket/


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Oct 2019)

I have the perfect Audax bike and sorry it's not for sale or loan. You lot will have to make do with inferior copies.


----------



## mjr (4 Oct 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Rixen Kaul beat you to it https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/accesso...-map-holder-12-x-25-cm-with-klickfix-bracket/


Nah, that needs a gooseneck flexi lamp at the top and lips on 3 sides at the bottom for pencils.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Oct 2019)

mjr said:


> Nah, that needs a gooseneck flexi lamp at the top and lips on 3 sides at the bottom for pencils.


Don't forget the little filing cabinet for receipts.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Oct 2019)

middleagecyclist said:


> Proved its worth on it's first audax outing, the very wet Venetian Nights on 28/09. Comfy geometry, great gearing, 30mm tyres at 70psi, disc brakes - oh yes. Completed without any niggles, very much better braking in the wet and no more pedal hot spots. Very happy.



Sounds like your return to Audax has had a good start .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Oct 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Don't forget the little filing cabinet for receipts.



And the mini calculator for calculating time in hand


----------



## Ian H (4 Oct 2019)

Ian H said:


> Another SW resident here. I run a couple of Ti Audax/touring bikes. One has 48/38/26 with a 13-26 cassette. The other is either 63 or 67" fixed. Both get me up most hills (I seldom use the granny ring).
> 
> Both are bespoke frames with fittings refined over the years. Both have done long distances.



Since writing that I have had a new steel bike made by Richard Hallett. A slight change of direction, the new one has big tyres (38mm tubeless) and slightly relaxed angles. I still have a road-triple on it though. Interestingly enough, it doesn't feel any heavier than the old Omega Ti frame.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (4 Oct 2019)

Don’t forget to leave a pound in the pot for not posting a picture @middleagecyclist


----------



## The Best Mc (6 Oct 2019)

Currently riding a Genesis Equilibrium Disc with 50 / 34 paired to an 11 - 40 cassette. Son dynamo Wheel at front. Conti 4000 28s in summer and GP 4 season 32s in winter. On Chrina rims.


----------

